# Vaginal Prolapse



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 17, 2011)

Ugh. Started off this morning on the wrong foot!

I heard Purl bleat over the baby monitor, so I went out to check her.  Saw that she was squatting and pushing, but she was prolapsing, not lambing.     I tried to push it back in myself, but she wasn't having it. She kept pushing just as hard against me.  The vet came out and gave her an epidural and was able to get it back in.  Then he did a caslick stitch so she can't prolapse again.  

Now I'm on serious lamb watch.  I've got to be there to cut the stitch when she's in labor.  Wish us luck!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 17, 2011)

How awful! Good luck. I hope no further problems for you.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 17, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 17, 2011)

Good luck aggie - is purl a romney ????


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 17, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Good luck aggie - is purl a romney ????


Yes, she is!  She's 3, this will be her 2nd lambing.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 19, 2011)

STILL no lambs.  :/  I really wish she'd have them soon because I have to go back to work on Tuesday.  The 13th was day 145, and the 18th was day 150. :/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 22, 2011)

Still no signs of lambing. I'm starting to think maybe she did settle on the next cycle, though her udder says otherwise.  :/


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

I know you have to work now - I sure hope she waits until you're home!


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 22, 2011)

Aggie, this may sound funny...but everyone I know with sheep are having increased prolapses in their flocks this year.  Any ideas?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 22, 2011)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Aggie, this may sound funny...but everyone I know with sheep are having increased prolapses in their flocks this year.  Any ideas?


I'm not sure!  I really hope it's just a fluke though!


----------



## Electric (Feb 22, 2011)

Best of luck!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 23, 2011)

Bee, just got an email from my breeder friend.  She said they had to assist a ewe (1st time lamber) who had twins. She never cleaned and they found her prolapsed yesterday morning.  Maybe there is some weird thing causing more prolapses.  Maybe minerals (or lack of) in pasture or hay?


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 23, 2011)

The shepherd where I got my gals and sent them back to states he has never had this many prolapses in all his years raising sheep, both woolly and hair breeds.  He usually never has one with the hair sheep at all and so was very surprised to have had quite a few already this lambing season. 

My sis has had one in her small flock but I'm not surprised by that, she usually obtains her sheep as someone's give away culls. 

Other shepherds in the area have reported more prolapse, as have the cattlemen.   

Things are happening in the world in strange ways lately...like my hens not laying this winter.  A complete mystery that was unprecedented in my flocks, as is the abundance they are laying now....completely unprecedented.


----------



## Aped (Feb 26, 2011)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Things are happening in the world in strange ways lately...like my hens not laying this winter.  A complete mystery that was unprecedented in my flocks, as is the abundance they are laying now....completely unprecedented.


I have to agree with this statement because I am experiencing the same exact thing. No eggs for months, now i have more than I know what to do with. 

I hope that doesn't mean I will be dealing with prolapses in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 26, 2011)

Aped said:
			
		

> Beekissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Canada must be ok as me hens are layin cows are carvin and ewes are lambin
all good here except for the snow


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 3, 2011)

Had my first prolapse this year in 15 years of raising goats, then a week later another prolapse.  yup, two prolapses out of 11 does.  The one was prolapsed for about three weeks and was worse than the other one.  
They both kidded out just fine with now assistance.

Good luck with yours.


----------

